# Oldies but Goodies - A corrugated steel grain elevator



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

A really nice little grain elevator.

Grain elevator 


Search terms - grain, elevator, corrugated,


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Well this is really nice and a great track side attraction.
I think the corrugation beats the single planks hands down.
Thanks for posting.
Cheers.


----------

